# cant enable DMA on dvd/cdrom drive

## JumboAg

I've noticed that DVD burning is painfully slow with k3b.  (Estimated throughput during write of 0.50x according to k3b).  

K3b tells me that DMA mode is off and it will impact performance, but I cannot get it to turn on:

 ~ $ hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

I get the usual error:

 ~ $ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

Password:

/dev/hdc:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 ~ $ hdparm -i /dev/hdc 

/dev/hdc:

 Model=MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-841S, FwRev=1.50, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6

 * signifies the current active mode

Here's the dmesg info I have

 ~ $ dmesg |egrep -i "ide|sata|atapi"

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x800-32@60 resume2=swap:/dev/sda3 splash=verbose,theme:Linux 

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-841S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

ata: conflict with ide1

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x1100 irq 14

I've been through the forums and tried the various suggestions for issues that appear similar, no luck.  My kernel (to my knowledge) is correct. Below is what I believe would be the applicable .config entries:

 /usr/src/linux $ egrep -i "pci|sata" .config

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# PCI Hotplug Support

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# PCI Hotplug Support

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=y

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

# PCI devices

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

ideas?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Are you using libata for the ATA/IDE drives?

----------

## JumboAg

um... I dont know actually.   The "n00b" under my name should probably say "clueless n00b".   If you can tell me what to type or where to look, I'll get that info for ya.  I'm currently not listing any extra kernel parameters at boot time if that's where I would do it.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

As root:

a) go to /usr/src/linux.

b) make menuconfig 

1. Chipset support and IDE support: device drivers, ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support-> select the matching chipset of your mainbaord. Also activate DMA by default.

2. If you don´t know, which chipset is used on your mainboard, consult the mainboard manual or use lspci -v.

----------

## JumboAg

Already done.  (I grepped ide and sata out of my .config for my current settings.  That should include the section(s) you're refferring to and the appropriate flags are set to yes.  The laptop has an intel ICH6M chipset.

----------

## wynn

Could you post the output of "lspci" so we can see the IDE/SATA controllers you have?

Could you also say which port (if you have two IDE ports) it is plugged in to?

----------

## JumboAg

ask and ye' shall receive

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

05:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

05:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

05:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

05:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

05:06.3 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

controller details 

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at 1100 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

The machine in question is a Toshiba A105-S361 laptop computer

----------

## wynn

Thanks. It looks as though it must be a combined SATA/IDE and the information on your Matshita DVD-RAM drive seems to show that it's IDE.

The driver that a search turns up for the Intel 82801FBM SATA controller is ahci, which you have. However, you also have ata_piix which, from dmesg, appears to have taken over one of the ide ports.

Would you like to try removing all SATA other than ahci and Intel Combined (which may be automatic), that is

```
    <*> ATA device support

    <*>   AHCI SATA support

    < >   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

    < >   Intel PATA MPIIX support

    < >   Intel PATA old PIIX support (Experimental)
```

under "Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers" and

```
    < >         Intel PIIXn chipsets support
```

under "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support".

I don't think that

```
    <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

    <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

    [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

    [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available
```

under "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" is going to hurt. I don't think it applies to SATA but I'm not entirely sure that it has no influence at all.

Note that you must have SCSI disk and CD-ROM support

```
   Device Drivers  --->

   SCSI device support  --->

<*> SCSI disk support

<*> SCSI CDROM support
```

but it wouldn't work at all if you hadn't

----------

## JumboAg

It looks like my driver is the Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support one, not the ACHI SATA support.  I tried it just with the ACHI and couldnt boot up.  I then removed ACHI and added back in Intel PIIX/ICH as the only item chosen in that section of the config and the system came up.  Still no luck with the DMA issue though.

I think I'm going to try pulling the IDE stuff you referenced next to see what it does.

Edit: yanking the IDE stuff wasnt good.  the DVD/CD drive disappeared.  I added IDE/ATAPI back in and recompiled.

----------

## wynn

Sorry, my mistake.

I missed the entry in ata_piix under SATA, so, revising my post

```
    <*> ATA device support

    < >   AHCI SATA support

    <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

    < >   Intel PATA MPIIX support

    < >   Intel PATA old PIIX support (Experimental)
```

When you have got ata_piix as the only driver, could you post that part of /var/log/messages between the line

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
```

and the start of the USB discovery, something like

```
ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
```

----------

## JumboAg

No problem.  One of the few things I did learn in kernel 101 was to always save your last good kernel as an entry in your grub.conf in case the new one you're trying doesnt like your machine.

Here's the info you requested:

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Probing IDE interface ide1...

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-841S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00ac6

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ata: conflict with ide1

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x1100 irq 14

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ata2: DUMMY

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis scsi0 : ata_piix

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis scsi1 : ata_piix

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK1234GS AH00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis sda: Write Protect is off

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis sda: Write Protect is off

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:05:06.0 [1179:ff10]

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Yenta TI: socket 0000:05:06.0, mfunc 0x01a11b22, devctl 0x66

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00f8, PCI irq 11

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Socket status: 30000006

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#05) from #05 to #09

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x8000 - 0x9fff

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xb8000000 - 0xc7ffffff

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x88000000 - 0x97ffffff

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis usbmon: debugfs is not available

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.7 (0000 -> 0002)

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Mar 14 15:10:54 newtardis PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

----------

## wynn

Hmm, I can't see anything wrong.

The bit

```
ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe 
```

which was in your first post of dmesg doesn't appear to have had any bad effect

```
Probing IDE interface ide1...
```

then finds the MATSHITADVD-RAM and finds ports 0x170-0x177,0x376 for it.

When ata_piix starts, it finds 0x170 in use but, undisturbed, goes on to find the Toshiba SATA disk.

The apparent conflicts may be due to the same controller handling both IDE and SATA devices and, therefore, to be expected.

So, unfortunately, after all your posting and delving ... nothing.   :Sad: 

It could be a bug in the Intel combined code and a later kernel may solve your problem. Perhaps you might like to try gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r2 or mm-sources-2.6.21_rc3-r2 or even the latest prepatch, 2.6.21-rc3.

[Edit] Struck gold? IDE CDROM - No DMA *Quote:*   

> On Sul, 2006-03-12 at 12:09 -0500, Parag Warudkar wrote:
> 
> > Some one pointed out offline - https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=163418
> 
> > Looks like it's a SATA combined mode problem as outlined in the above bug report. NONE of the options provided 
> ...

 but see the following message where, after applying the patch *Quote:*   

> Funny situation - I cannot figure what my root device is. Earlier without the patch it was /dev/sda3 and now I try everything (hda3, hdb3, hdc3, hdd3, sda3, sdb3...) but it panics - not able to mount rootfs.

 

So good news: it is being worked on â bad news: it's not there yet.

----------

## JumboAg

I added "combined_mode=libata libata.atapi_enabled=1" to my kernel.

It took me a few minutes to find them after I rebooted, but I now have a /dev/cdrom2 and a /dev/dvd2 symlinked to the /dev/sr0 device - so the CDROM drive now appears to be in the correct mode.   Of course, hdparm wont work anymore, so I cant tell if it has DMA enabled or not.

cv4621@newtardis ~ $ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sr0

/dev/sr0:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Function not implemented

I'll have to throw a disk in and burn it to see if there was any performance improvement or not to tell if DMA is actually enabled or not.  Here's the latest messages output:

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ide1: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ide1: ports already in use, skipping probe

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00ac6

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x1100 irq 14

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1108 irq 15

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis scsi0 : ata_piix

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis scsi1 : ata_piix

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ata2.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK1234GS AH00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis sda: Write Protect is off

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis sda: Write Protect is off

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-841S  1.50 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Mar 14 17:16:46 newtardis sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

----------

## wynn

Seems to be making progress.

FYI http://freshmeat.net/projects/hdparm/ *Quote:*   

>  [Â»]  Re: sata drive usage?
> 
> by Mark Lord - Jun 27th 2005 12:15:24
> 
> > is hdparm useful with sata drives, does it work with sata drives?
> ...

 smartmontools also uses the "ATA passthru" and has worked now for a kernel release or two.

----------

## JumboAg

DMA definitely appears to be working now.  MUCH better speeds.

I really do appreciate the help

----------

